# Chronic pain sufferers.......



## Maxi'sMinis (Dec 31, 2009)

I have had 2 knee replacements, my rt foot fused and bad low back pain from arthitis and degenerative changes in the L10-S1 I think it is. The cold weather seems to be causing a great deal of pain and stiffness, my low back almost doubles me over when I get up or down in a chair, the car etc. I know when I was undergoing the knee replacements I barely made it through that one. It was so hard. Just agony all the time. The severe internal pain in my knees is gone but some days it is so hard to do even just the basic stuff much less taking care of chores.

I was so depressed living with tha pain before the knee replacement and my foot is painful and also has degeneration, so almost every step hurts. I have taken antidepressants, they made me gain weight and don't really help. I felt constantly sad.

It was better at 1st after the surgeries were over. This past year I had to have the screws removed from my foot and my heel fused but my forefoot is still so painful. The doctor said I needed to preserve what I had left there. Yeah right. What so don't walk at all?

My issue is since the cold weather has set in my joints have set up. It hurts so bad, and I feel that depression, can't go on thing coming back.

I haven't found anyone, doctor, psycologist what ever, that has helped. I don't want to take pain meds all the time, I don't want to be another House, all the docs want to do is give you a script and get you out of the office. But I don't want to get deep in that thought pattern that I just can't go on. I'm a big pus and would never hurt myself but when those thoughts pass through my mind I don't like it.

I know there are a lot of folks here that live with physical challenges what do you do to deal with the pain, how do you stay positive, how do you cope? I don't want to give up my horses, they are my life and love, I need some pointers on beating this thing.

Help


----------



## Katiean (Dec 31, 2009)

I had my neck done 2x's. The second was not successful. I am in pain daily no matter what meds I take. At times it hurts so bad that the only way I can describe it is "Blood squirt out your eyes kind of pain". It is a very sharp and burning. Then The pain goes down my arm and in my chest. I could tell where the pain was coming from but the DR did test anyway to rule out my hart. What helped me was I had another catastrophic illness where I almost died. When that happens you know just how much there is to live for. Although I would not recommend almost dying to find out that even life pain is worth living.

There is nothing like going to the ER and waking up 8 days later and finding out they have given you a colostomy.


----------



## Pepipony (Dec 31, 2009)

I 'lucked' out when it comes to pain. I have Lyme disease which has effected my brain, it has based itself in the part that controls my emotions and not in a bad way. I am nearly always happy and bubbly, so basically I am too brain damaged to realize how bad I hurt



( no comments from the peanut gallery LOL) I do yoga and try to push myself just far enough that I am sore ( or more sore ) and dont stop myself otherwise I will stove up sooner. Make sense? I too was seeing a Pain Dr, when I stopped going 4 years ago I was on 13 pain meds or meds to stop the side effects of the other meds. Slippery slope that all is. I took Cetyl-M for some time, really liked it. But my infection seemed to have waxed a bit so I havent needed to do much other than Aleve or Tylenol every now and again. I do take Neurontin for restless leg and to help with headaches.

You might see if there is a support group in your area, or if not, maybe one online. I know they helped me TONS when I was first dxed. Good luck!


----------



## shadowpaints (Dec 31, 2009)

its very very hard. chronic pain is very depressing and what i do is i try my hardest to ignore the pain. get my mind on something else. i have a brain malformation that causes me pain 24/7. its called Chiari Malformation. i had decompression surgery in march 2006 along with a C1 C2 and C3 lamenectomy ( i can never spell that right)

for the most part i can keep my mind on something else and deal with it. im allergic to all but 2 narcotics so pain relief isnt easy for me. most ERs wont give me the shot, and i have gotten used to codien, i have to take a LOT for it to help.

i fight manic depression because of my pain. i dont have a ton of friends and most of my family cant understand why i need someone to visit all the time. for that reason i have had my friend jordan move in with me to help me with my depression. i have a ton of friends that i talk to on the phone ( internet friends) and that helps.

hubby does his best to help me but especially now, its hard for him to do much but talk. i have good days and bad days, some bad days are REALLLY bad and to be honest most days are bad.

i am trying to only take OTC meds right now to control the pain.... i dont have health insurance and nor can i get any especially now as i have a pre existing condition and no ins, co will carry me.

but i do OK for the most part. i cry a lot and spend many nites awake, and talk a LOT i can talk anyones ear off i would much rather be on the phone than cryin... thank goodness i have unlimited long distance!! lol not sure if that helps, but i hope it did!


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Dec 31, 2009)

I to have chronic pain. I have a auto immune illness that is not only decreasing my lung function( a bit quicker then I would like) but also effects pretty much every other part of my body whenever it feels like it. So not only do I have chronic pain but really it is to the point where I never know what I will wake up with. Sometimes numbness and loss of use in left arm others it is the right, sometimes it is legs so swollen it is ridiculous other times joint and bone pain.. kinda like a sick guessing game.

I try my hardest to not take to many pain meds and do what I can. It is depressing to not be able to some days do the simplest things or have to come take a nap after cleaning the barn but hey.. I try and look at it like I still clean the barn and have horses to clean up after.

Sleep can be hard but I try my best to not focus on it. I do what I can - I push myself and sometims pay the price for days afterwards but thats ok usually it was worth it.

I guess getting angry helps a bit I know this illness will take me at some point but I will be darned if it will ruin the time I have

I do not really complain to anyone but my poor kids cause really people do not want to hear it - i just act as if all is ok and sometimes that fake it till you make it mentality works. No need to bring everyone else down and I always get the you do not look sick thing anyway which is so frustrating I want to say wait woudl you like to feel all the growths growing everywhere in my body to the point you can feel them on the outside.. but then that would sound creepy lol

Worse thing is doctors are of no help for me. Most have no idea at all about my illness and look it up online while i am in the room - doesnt build a lot of confidence lol

Finding those who understand is hard so usually those who deal with the same type of pain are the only ones who truly get it. I try to have a couple for support. For those in my family or close friends I try to make them understand by sending them this...

The Spoon Story a great ready for friends and family of those dealing with chronic pain.

Not quite my illness but really fits anyone with chronic pain for any reason and while a few have tried to understand I can still see in their face the .. well you do not look sick look


----------



## Shari (Jan 1, 2010)

removed.... Lets just say I have chronic pain and loads of health issues.





How do I deal with it... I am bloody stubborn.. Not to say I haven't had mini melt downs but the stubborness in me trumps everything. And I started painting again. The pain would go away while I was painting. Finding something you can do, something you really like to do, does.. really, really work and be the best Therapy!!

I will take advil to take the edge off when I have really bad days but that is it.

This has always been hard for me... but pace yourself...even when you think you are doing ok. If you don't.. you'll crash and burn...so to speak. No fun that.

Acupuncture worked wonders for me. But I can't find a good acupuncturist down here... had two wonderful ladys up north.

I sleep on a special memory foam topper for my bed, rather like temperpetic (spell?)

Use heat and cold as needed.

Not all magnets are created equal but I really like the ones from these folks. Works great. I don't use if for my neck but just about every other place on my body I need it. Couldn't afford the bigger size at the time.

http://www.smartpakequine.com/productclass...uctClassid=2571

And lastly... learn how to properly do stretches. Sometimes wake up in the middle of the night in such pain.. slow gentle stretches can help.

Oh.. and talking to someone who has to deal with chronic pain can be of help. And if you get really down... find people worse off than you are to help. I find this really brings ones prospective back to center.

(Hugs) to you and everyone else that has to deal with Chronic pain and health issues.

For the horses...

My DH knows how important the horses are to me. So he and DS help with the basic care.. like cleaning pastures and so on.

Do you have any one to help you with that kind of work?

DH has also been plaining on buying a pasture vacuum, once DS moves out. That way the pastures will be kept clean. This is also another possible option.

Can you get hay delivered and stacked for you? That way you don't have to try to move bales yourself.

I use a little 4 wheeled red wagon to move things about, its a lot easier than carrying hay or what not in your arms.

If you live in an area that gets ice and cold winters... make sure someone sets up you a large properly grounded water tank. That way you don't have to worry about chipping ice out of the tank.

Thats just a few ideas... sure others have more.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Jan 1, 2010)

My best friend is 28 and has been having a lot of pain due to Rheumatoid (sp) arthritis. She said that Fish Oil helps with some of the pain. Also, I give one of my dogs a product called "synflex" for his arthritis, and it has done wonders for him. The company also has a product for humans, and when either my husband or I begin to get aches, I will be getting it for us.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jan 1, 2010)

Thank you all for the different perspectives and suggestions. It has helped me hearing about your different challenges. I have always been thankful that I can still walk and take care of my animals. I do have help with the heavy work. I also have a full time job that is mentally demanding. Luckily it is not physically demanding and they have actually bought me a scooter to use. Were I work its the size of Walmart and the walking takes a toll on me. I try to save all my walking for personal matters.like shopping and taking care of home.

The main thing that happens to me is I get depressed when the pain is so bad. It is hard to get myself back up out of this. It mostly effects me when I am alone. When others are around it takes my mind off the pain at least until I get up to walk or have to sit down. My knees and back hurt and my foot screams. I am not sure but I think the barimetric pressure really effects the pain. Today it is cold but no storms or anything and I feel much better.

We have had some big storms, 22in of snow and then high winds and more snow. This is when it gets so bad. Do any of you have the same thing happen with weather and pain levels?

Talking about it with you all has helped. Just to have someone understand how I feel. My husband and daughter just think I am invincible. They can't understand the pain there is to just bend over to pick something up off the floor.

The other day I was thinking I need to make a will, mostly to take care of my horses, so I know they are taken care of the way I want and not just gotten rid of. The minis are mine and the rest of my family isn't really into them. Just if something happened to me I would need them taken care of right. On one of those bad pain days last week this is what I thought of.


----------



## Shari (Jan 2, 2010)

They have Therma Care heat wraps. These things are wonderful. Stick them on your body for 8 to 12 hours and get 8 to 12 hours of relief _after_ you take them off. Can be up to 24 hours of pain relief!!

Specially great in the winter when the cold makes your bones hurt.

Can get them at Costco in bulk.

http://www.thermacare.com/

I used to live on these things but since DH has been out of work... I haven't been able to afford them. Makes it really hard some days but I do what I can. One reason I know how well they work..because I have used them a lot in the past. I used the neck/shoulder sized ones because you can stick them any where.

There is a high chance they will also work well for you.

It is hard for people that have not had Chronic issues to understand. Sometimes having them go with you to a Therapist that deals with Chronic pain patients..... can really open their eyes.

(hugs)


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jan 2, 2010)

Try acupuncture. My brother lives with chronic pain from a bad accident he had a number of years ago. I kept suggesting acupuncture because it worked so well on one of my dogs. He finally went and he is in considerably less pain now. Wishes he had tried sooner.

PS another thought, you can get your vitamin D levels checked, if low can make the pain so much worse. I found this out last year. I had trouble walking and putting my feet down on the floor. They thought I might have MS or fibro myalgia. I found out I was low on D and after two weeks on suppliments cannot get over how much better I feel. Still have issues, but not over the top like before. My hips used to be so bad I could hardly go up stairs, again, much improved on the D suppliment. Best wishes, hope you find some relief.


----------



## Katiean (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a knee that has weather related problems. Last year (2008) when I was in the hospital (December 15-22) and my knee went totally out. I could not put any pressure on it at all. I had to use a walker to get to the bathroom. Dr kept saying it was a blood clot because after 3 or 4 days I wouldn't use the compression boots. They tested for a blood clot and he agreed it was my old knee injury. The day I got out of the hospital it totally went away just like it started. I never know when it is going to act up. With this last bout of storms it has made a little fuss. Nothing I can't handle. I too am allergic to most pain meds. There was one that I could take with no side affects. They took it off of the market. So now I have to take meds so I can take pain meds.


----------



## muffntuf (Jan 2, 2010)

What kind of fish oil does this friend use? I am dealing with arthritis. Last year I swear I owned the Aleve company. But you can't take that forever without adverse effects, so I stopped. But now I am hurting so bad from the cold (constant sub zero temps). I haven't started on the Aleve path again. I have tried tylenol and ibuprofen. But seems it takes a ton of it to keep things under control.

I do know that whatever part of your body you are hurting in, if it is not warm, it hurts. SO I wear lots of warm clothes. I can't get by with regular socks, I wear wool socks and then a liner underneath it.

I have experienced my joints locking up this year, because they are stiff. I get up an hour earlier than normal just to make sure my joints are warmed up before I head outside.

At night I keep my body warm by using a heating pad on my back.

So if anyone else has tips, bring them on!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jan 3, 2010)

I had a shoulder completely lock up for 6 months, old injury, they called it rotator cuff syndrome... I was doing therapy, but the pain was unbearable and kept me from sleeping most nights. The specialist said my pain level did not match my MRI results but he put me on PT for months. I was getting 1 degree improvements every two weeks and getting very frustrated. 2 weeks after I was diagnosed vitamin D low and started the vitamin D therapy I got back 85 % motion on the shoulder and the pain went down 75%. My specialist and my PT person were amazed, so much so that the specialist said he was going to start having people in his practice that were not improving with therapy get tested.. Google vitamin D deficiency and the symptoms. Low vitamin D will compound existing problems and make them so much worse. Another theory is that the use of cholesterol lowering drugs will lower your vitamin D levels too. I was put on a statin and could barely walk. After the vitamin D therapy I was so much better. I would recommend anybody with chronic pain to get your levels checked! I have suffered for almost 3 years with chronic pain, and have been 75% better on pain levels since starting D therapy this summer. Can't hurt, not a cure all, but amazing how it can affect everything else, even my plantar faciatis and sciataca is much improved on the D. Best wishes to feeling better soon.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jan 3, 2010)

Because I have lived a life of so many injuries and pain I will step out there again and suggest alternatives.

Reiki, healing stones, magnetics, accupressure, accupuncture, massage and more.

I have dislocated joints and have arthritis, I manage it with moist heat and several things I listed. I herniated 5 discs 6 yrs ago, Reiki, accupressure and massage saved me I swear. I set my right hand on fire, Reiki and stones healed horrible burns in 4 wks. and more..but my point is....look round your area for alternatives.

If they are too expensive keep looking cuz there is someone out there who is more interested in healing than $$. In faith and hope, the alternative healing processes can and do work. Funny thing about Reiki, it works if wanted, it works if not but you may not notice it, it never comes if unwanted. Respect and courtesy live inside it.

Meds are great but as said by someone here, one can only take them for so long. Call your local hospital, physical therapy centers and massage centers. You may well find someone like Cecelia (who helped me with the discs) and you can heal.

of my soapbox now


----------



## Leeana (Jan 3, 2010)

I dislocated my ankle my freshman year in high school, then agian my junior year in high school (apparently did not learn the first time....). Every now and then my ankle will hurd pretty badly. I normally take 600-800mg of Ibuprofen and it helps...normally it only lasts a day or so luckly.


----------



## Ellen (Jan 5, 2010)

I know where you are coming from and I will keep you in my prayers. I think some of us with chronic illness and pain, need the horses, animals something to help keep our spirits up. People can be less then understanding, but our horses and dogs and cats know and love us any how.

With that being said, our fellow members always seem to know and care. Thank you all.

Lavender is natural relaxant. If you are able to get in the tub, soak in some herb and lavender infused soaks. Apply peppermint oil to you temples, neck and back of your knees. As for your feet. read about pressure points and see if your hubby will volunteer. Thankfully your husband tries. It helps.

I just had surgery and my cancer is back. Other then pain meds, I try to rely on the items listed above.

Good Luck. I will be thinking of you.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jan 5, 2010)

Ellen your a sweet heart. Thank you for the ideas, I love lavender and even though it is hard getting in and out of the tub I sure will try a good soak. Dear you will be in my prayers also that you can beat the cancer. God bless. Thanks to everyone for your suggestions, hope they also help some of the other pain sufferers here on the forum.


----------



## Ellen (Jan 15, 2010)

How are you feeling? I have been looking for some lavender bath fizzies that work well in the shower. If I find them, I will send them your way. You have been in my thoughts. Stay strong!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jan 15, 2010)

Nothing like a reality check to help you apprieciate what you have, Haiti!

Ellen thank you for checking in you are to thoughtful.

Well I went on a pamper Momma binge this past week. I got some dried lavender, new facial mask, lavender body oil, I used my lavender soap from Cheyenne and took me several baths.

I got some of those Thermacare wraps Shari recommended for your back and used one last night.

My back feels great today. I have to get some for the knees, Walmart has them the cheapest.

I feel much better I must say, haven't taken any meds for days!

Wonderful ideas from you all. I hope all the rest of you are feeling better also.

God bless and take good care of yourselves, I found some self love this past week and it was good medicine. Sometimes you just have to take some time for yourself.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jan 15, 2010)

An inexpensive portable heating pad can be quickly made yourself. A muslin bag filled w/ rice w/ a removable washable cover!! The pattern I use I don't see currently on the web but there are many others.

There are many variations of patterns on the web. Like this:

http://www.thefamilyhomestead.com/ricefilledpad.htm

I heat mine in the microwave for 2 1/2 min...Love it and it is cheap to make.... my whole family has them


----------



## wildoak (Jan 16, 2010)

My heart goes out to you all living with chronic pain. I have - and seems like I get more every year - all the aches and pains associated with getting older and probably overusing things like your knees




. Just takes longer to get going in the morning now than it used to, and I move a little slower! I do lots of slow stretches, I have great winter boots and gloves for the barn as I just can't handle my hands & feet freezing up. Lavender and heat are very relaxing. Someone mentioned RLS (restless leg). I found something that has worked for me for the last couple of years, no prescription needed. Night Time Leg Calm is an organic essential oil from Natures Inventory that is applied, just a few drops, to the small of your back at bedtime. They make oils for a variety of purposes, I'ved used a couple of others and love them. No side effects either.





Jan

Forgot to mention my other "must have"....Simply Ice roll on. Awesome pain reliever, and made/marketed by a forum member, Allure Ranch.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jan 16, 2010)

Jan where do you get your oils??? Are there specific ones you use or do they explain each oils potentials.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wildoak (Jan 16, 2010)

The oils are from Nature's Inventory, www.naturesinventory.com They have many different oils for specific uses.

The topical pain reliever is www.simplyice.com and contains arnica. Both are great.

Jan


----------



## albahurst (Jan 18, 2010)

shadowpaints said:


> its very very hard. chronic pain is very depressing and what i do is i try my hardest to ignore the pain. get my mind on something else. i have a brain malformation that causes me pain 24/7. its called Chiari Malformation. i had decompression surgery in march 2006 along with a C1 C2 and C3 lamenectomy ( i can never spell that right)for the most part i can keep my mind on something else and deal with it. im allergic to all but 2 narcotics so pain relief isnt easy for me. most ERs wont give me the shot, and i have gotten used to codien, i have to take a LOT for it to help.
> 
> i fight manic depression because of my pain. i dont have a ton of friends and most of my family cant understand why i need someone to visit all the time. for that reason i have had my friend jordan move in with me to help me with my depression. i have a ton of friends that i talk to on the phone ( internet friends) and that helps.
> 
> ...


OMGosh! I have Chiari I Malformation, too! Oh, I soooo know what you are dealing with. PM me and I will tell you what I do now that has helped so much! I have a craniocervical fusion down through C6- so, I guess I would lose my head if it weren't screwed on


----------



## albahurst (Jan 18, 2010)

ChrystalPaths said:


> Because I have lived a life of so many injuries and pain I will step out there again and suggest alternatives. Reiki, healing stones, magnetics, accupressure, accupuncture, massage and more.
> 
> I have dislocated joints and have arthritis, I manage it with moist heat and several things I listed. I herniated 5 discs 6 yrs ago, Reiki, accupressure and massage saved me I swear. I set my right hand on fire, Reiki and stones healed horrible burns in 4 wks. and more..but my point is....look round your area for alternatives.
> 
> ...


Exactly! I do some Reiki and mostly Myofascial Release. Been a life-saver!


----------

